# Garmin 94sv



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

MaGuyver said:


> I saw the Garmin’s are on sale and I was looking at a 94 because of screen size and touch screen. I was told that the transducer would be too strong for me because I fish shallow(5’ to 30’) It was suggested that I drop back to a 93sv and buy the charts (because they only come with lake view) for my area because the transducer is not as strong and I would get a better image. I am in rivers and back creeks of Savannah, Ga.
> This would add about $200 to the price over the 94.
> Has anyone heard of this?


Do yourself a favor and forget about buying any unit until you see for yourself all of the charts they run first. Pick the chart first. Then choose a machine that will run it. If you fail to do this you run a big risk you will end up getting a machine that does not provide what you want. With the garmin you have only garmin options so if that chart does not work for you the machine will be a big disappointment for you as it is has been for many inshore boaters.


----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

MaGuyver said:


> I saw the Garmin’s are on sale and I was looking at a 94 because of screen size and touch screen. I was told that the transducer would be too strong for me because I fish shallow(5’ to 30’) It was suggested that I drop back to a 93sv and buy the charts (because they only come with lake view) for my area because the transducer is not as strong and I would get a better image. I am in rivers and back creeks of Savannah, Ga.
> This would add about $200 to the price over the 94.
> Has anyone heard of this?


The difference between the 94 and the 93 is the 94 is touch screen and the 93 has buttons on the side. I run the 93 on my flats boat and love it. I run the blue chart software along with a local area sd card and it is accurate to within a foot. GPS city usually has great deals on Garmin products. I have 6 garmins. very happy with them.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you. I will check my numbers again.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I have the echomap 94sv and I got it on sale at westmarine. Original price about $1000. Sale was 750. I got a port supply account at my job so I got it for $550.
Any way make sure you get the 2 yr warranty if you buy from westmarine. I fried my quick release bracket driving through rain without having the rubber boot over the plug. $50 and westmarine gave me the newest current model of the 94sv. I use it in shallow water and feel it works just fine. Love the fact its touch screen and buttons with option of disabling the touchscreen. Let me know if you want any more info...


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Great, Thank you


----------



## ssmith6 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the 94SV I got from west marine. Mine has touch screen and buttons. I haven't had a problem with my transducer in the shallow stuff. I just run it on the higher frequency of the two options. I have enjoyed mine so far and haven't had any issues.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks ssmith6


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Recommend getting a external antenna for accuracy


----------

